

17 Months OPT STEM Extension – Revoked by Federal Court - somerandomone
http://www.happyschools.com/17-months-opt-stem-extension-invalidated/

======
graffitici
Is this real news or not? There seems to be some contention in the comments
section.

------
canttestthis
I've always wondered what it would be like to start a startup... Guess now
I'll have the chance to find out.

------
pm24601
Why would I care about 7 letters? No explanation about what is at stake. Yawn.

